# Show me pictures that make you laugh...



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

I had a friend tell me he thought GSDs looked "too serious and stern". I'd love to see photos of your pups that make you laugh!


----------



## NadDog24

And those are just the recent ones 😂


----------



## Leilanichurch

Cassie the German Shepard and Clyde the goat


----------



## Dunkirk




----------



## Chloé&Buck

Seriousness and solemnity pushed to the max


----------



## Biscuit

This one gave me a laugh this morning


----------



## cagal

I laughed out loud at this one^^^^^


----------



## Lexie’s mom




----------



## Jenny720

These are all funny a good way to start the day with a good laugh!


----------



## Jenny720

Luna preparing for the kill bite. She will show Max no mercy. Lol - 









Got suds-









icecream for two-









on duty-
















Night vision-









Luna-I see you do you see me-









monkey in the middle









What the #%*^ happened to him?









As the Reece’s peanut butter cup is taunting just waiting to be gobbled up by Max who merely was just passing by and only guilty of bad timing-NOT! Topper looking at me as to say - you know what he is thinking - fix it and fix it now. The peanut butter cup was rescued!


----------



## Rabidwolfie

THIS face. FOREVER this face.


----------



## dogfaeries

Carly in a rare moment of goofiness. 











And Scarlet, always goofy


----------



## Verachi

Never a dull moment with Vera!


----------



## dogfaeries

Oh and the whole gang yesterday 










(complete with Siamese cats on top of the cat tree)


----------



## WNGD




----------



## Kionacreek




----------



## Lexie’s mom

Is it a white BC next to the GS?


----------



## Kionacreek

Not entirely sure, she was rescued by a friend. He was told she is a double merle border collie 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Lexie’s mom

I have a BC as well, but yours, she isn’t blind or deaf?


----------



## Lexie’s mom




----------



## Kionacreek

Not that anyone can tell. Yours looks like a character and so fluffy 🙂


----------



## Lexie’s mom

Oh, she is a character alright!) Bossy and grumpy 6y.o!)


----------



## Sitz&Platz

The little one has a lot to learn about safe and unsafe sleeping spots. Made me laugh when I saw it.


----------



## Sabis mom

Fridge tax







Frisbee head







Its getting away







I catch bad guys







Savage!







in training







Whose tough now?


----------



## Jenny720

Gsd- related -Yesterday a bird blew into the house. I had the sliding door opened. The dogs were outside playing so they did not seem to notice. The bird first landed on the basket on the kitchen table and then flew to the corner of the room and scooped up a wad of shepherd hair. Another bird flew close to sliding glass door looking in. Then the bird flew right out with the hair. It looked like the birds were casing the place for some nest making material and hit the jackpot lol!









The Ghost in the Darkness and the Ultimate Showdown both came to mind!










Target locked


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Thank you all for sharing these awesome photos! I sat with my 9 year old son this morning scrolling through and laughing/smiling together. We really enjoyed seeing the goofy side of your pups through your eyes!


----------



## Shadow1231




----------



## Kathrynil

The innocent expression doesn't quite match up with the mess.


----------



## Scottie B

Its a theme.


----------



## NadDog24

Selfie gone wrong


----------



## car2ner




----------



## Jimhllnn

Haylee ready for the road!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul

Our first GSD zipping through always made me laugh and smile and who can resist being happy when assaulted with kisses. Keep running with the clouds handsome!














Now there is our newest boy. He looks broke. maybe he is. tile is soooo comfy. And there’s the “I have attitude” just-try-to-pet-me edge that only a puppy can display.
















This is such a fun thread!


----------



## sasande

My boy Klaus


----------



## Leatherandlace

you are going to share that, right?


----------



## pfeller

Since working from home this past year, Buddy has taken to sitting beside me and watch me work. Sometimes gives so good advice and feedback.


----------



## Cjhodgson66

I could post for days, my dog is such a goof ball!


----------



## rahn00s

WA


----------



## rahn00s

She loves her rubber ducks!
Not her real tounge. It's a toy!


----------



## EthioRachel

Our sadly missed Ginger had to put up with a lot of dressing up from our kids...


----------



## sasande

car2ner said:


> View attachment 573437
> View attachment 573438
> View attachment 573439
> View attachment 573440
> View attachment 573441


 Head tilts are the best....but capturing two at the same time...Oh My!


----------



## dmacdonald01

Sergeant cooling off after a vigorous round of frisbee









Getting playful on the stairs...


----------



## mere_de_tous

What a great post idea! Much enjoyed. This is Vigo thinking he’s pulling a “cool guy” face.


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## mere_de_tous

Rooney can rarely be bothered with having her picture taken. She is much more serious than my GSD!


----------



## Kathrynil

mere_de_tous said:


> View attachment 573562
> 
> 
> What a great post idea! Much enjoyed. This is Vigo thinking he’s pulling a “cool guy” face.


LOVE IT!!!! Reminds me of the "huh...what?" face Kias would give me all. the. time.


----------



## mere_de_tous

Kathrynil said:


> LOVE IT!!!! Reminds me of the "huh...what?" face Kias would give me all. the. time.


Kias? I love that name!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## car2ner

these are some very fun images. keep em coming


----------



## HHH

I found you! Views from below the surface









Dumb and Dumber 🤪🤣


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Sunflowers

Anyone else have a GSD who falls asleep with the ball in his mouth?


----------



## bearmyth

Grady and his Doggles!


----------



## cagal

Django helping out in the garden. Didn’t even have to ask him.


----------



## WNGD

cagal said:


> Django helping out in the garden. Didn’t even have to ask him.
> View attachment 573695


Hey he's got muddy paws! You can make a fortune breeding him


----------



## cagal

WNGD said:


> Hey he's got muddy paws! You can make a fortune breeding him


Nice one lol!


----------



## Réa538

This Misha....big sister to Brody ( my new GSD pup). She's always making me laugh...such a clown!


----------



## Saphire




----------



## P’s mom

Here is when he was a “ferocious” puppy😂










My favorite picture because it describes his personality 😂


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

P’s mom said:


> View attachment 573760
> 
> View attachment 573763
> 
> Here is when he was a “ferocious” puppy😂
> 
> 
> View attachment 573761
> 
> My favorite picture because it describes his personality 😂


Hahaha the "Do not pet" collar cracked me up given the photo.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> Hahaha the "Do not pet" collar cracked me up given the photo.


Haha "DO NOT LAUGH"


----------



## Leatherandlace

rahn00s said:


> She loves her rubber ducks!
> Not her real tounge. It's a toy!


Where in the world did you get all those ducks?
#DuckDuckJeep


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











And just one that makes me smile. I love my Bear so very much.


----------



## Rabidwolfie

This one is both an "Awww" and an "Oh that is hilarious!" for me


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Rabidwolfie said:


> This one is both an "Awww" and an "Oh that is hilarious!" for me


Okay now that is too sweet!


----------



## Rabidwolfie

Here's one from this morning. I love taking action shots of Sutter Cain jumping, and typically he does so beautifully. Example:









But he decided to be less than cooperative this morning.









I can't stop laughing now at him giving me a full moon when I asked him for a jump.


----------



## car2ner

this was for a photography project. The topic was Fairy Tales.


----------



## car2ner

same dog, same project. This time the topic was Sparkle. We had just gotten done taking pictures of them jumping into the air to catch water from the hose for the topic Float.


----------



## Sunflowers

car2ner said:


> View attachment 574235
> 
> this was for a photography project. The topic was Fairy Tales.


🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

car2ner said:


> View attachment 574235
> 
> this was for a photography project. The topic was Fairy Tales.


I love this! Really cool photo.


----------



## car2ner

thanks guys, I took a few takes of sister getting barked at in her face before we caught that great lip curl.


----------



## davewis

car2ner said:


> View attachment 574235
> 
> this was for a photography project. The topic was Fairy Tales.


Is the big bad wolf getting ready to huff and puff and blow Little Red Riding Hood's flower away? I think I am getting my Fairy Tales confused


----------



## Sunflowers

car2ner said:


> thanks guys, I took a few takes of sister getting barked at in her face before we caught that great lip curl.


I’m saving this so I don’t have to keep scrolling in the thread to look and laugh.


----------



## finn'smom

I think I got a defective model... they did not make his mouth large enough to contain that tongue!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

finn'smom said:


> I think I got a defective model... they did not make his mouth large enough to contain that tongue!
> 
> 
> View attachment 574288
> View attachment 574289


😂 My son is going to enjoy these ones when he wakes up! Haha


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Bear blissfully unaware that Kingston is plotting his demise...


----------



## Chloé&Buck

car2ner said:


> View attachment 574235
> 
> this was for a photography project. The topic was Fairy Tales.


Hahaha that one is incredible! I love everything about it.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Moods


----------



## giebel




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Sometimes ya gotta stop and smell the flowers...


----------



## CeraDean

Finally in bed at the hotel after all day in the car


----------



## NadDog24

Time to take out the trash!


----------



## Dunkirk

Sunrise yesterday, for a brief moment, Nitro had a halo.


----------



## Sjackson

Sophia 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## Dunkirk

Sjackson said:


> Sophia 5 1/2 months old.
> 
> View attachment 574341


The intensity of youth, I had to laugh at her expression.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Sjackson said:


> Sophia 5 1/2 months old.
> View attachment 574341


I had to do a double take to notice the tongue. 😂


----------



## David Winners




----------



## David Winners

Here's one of Max the flying dog.


----------



## Rabidwolfie

"I'm not mad, just disappointed."
Actually I caught him shaking off, but I still love that face


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Rabidwolfie said:


> "I'm not mad, just disappointed."
> Actually I caught him shaking off, but I still love that face


🤣


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

David Winners said:


> Here's one of Max the flying dog.
> View attachment 574432


Wow! That is a great photo!


----------



## Sunflowers

Speaking of Max, I saved this so I can look and laugh whenever I want to.


----------



## Dunkirk

David Winners said:


> View attachment 574429
> 
> View attachment 574430
> 
> View attachment 574431


I was wondering, in the first photo, who was winning?


----------



## David Winners

Dunkirk said:


> I was wondering, in the first photo, who was winning?


I think that's a matter of perspective


----------



## NadDog24

Dunkirk said:


> I was wondering, in the first photo, who was winning?


It looks like when two kids are wrestling on the floor and their favorite show comes on! Lol


----------



## Rabidwolfie

When you get beaten up by a soap bubble....









And that makes you REALLY angry.









Revenge can taste so sweet.


----------



## giebel




----------



## markoff

When I was trying to take panoramic-ish picture of the background lol


----------



## Rabidwolfie

I just CAN NOT stop laughing over this one! She knocked him over! He wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Chloé&Buck

One of my foster girls (Pei/Lab) making fun of a Jack Russel friend we were just babysitting for the day.


----------



## NadDog24

Chloé&Buck said:


> One of my foster girls (Pei/Lab) making fun of a Jack Russel friend we were just babysitting for the day.
> View attachment 574822


Looks like when someone teases their short friend by standing where they know they can't reach LOL


----------



## Rabidwolfie

Are you sure she's a pit/lab? I see shar pei in that face


----------



## Chloé&Buck

@Rabidwolfie exactly, I wrote "Pei" for Shar Pei 
@NadDog24 that's exactly what she's doing


----------



## Rabidwolfie

Chloé&Buck said:


> @Rabidwolfie exactly, I wrote "Pei" for Shar Pei
> @NadDog24 that's exactly what she's doing


Total reading fail on my part!! Sorry!!! That is a cute pic though.


----------



## NadDog24

Moody teenager alert


----------



## WNGD

In my house, we say "oh oh....he's got white eyes!"


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

"Say cheese!"


----------



## Rgoldman

5th of July 2011 fireworks hangover. Rex was never a fan of fireworks so no one ever slept on July 4 in our house.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Nom!










Asleep with a toy in his mouth...


----------



## Rabidwolfie

So, I brought Sutter Cain a new friend home today.









I think he likes her.

(got it for $12 at Goodwill and for THAT price how could I say no?)


----------



## NadDog24

And of course he closes his eyes for the photo 😂


----------



## Rabidwolfie

It's his special face. I call it his Joker Laugh.


----------



## Linda P

Lexie’s mom said:


> View attachment 573264


Love it.... so dang cute


----------



## Sunsilver

Star was my toy hoarder. She would sometimes fall asleep with a toy in her mouth. This is the closest I ever came to capturing a picture of that. She woke up when she heard the camera turn on. Miss her SO bad! 😭


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Bubblessss...










He is OBSESSED with the hose... 🤣


----------



## Cyndi21

All legs...


----------



## NadDog24

My dad sent this to me while on vacation, said that’s about all she did for 4 days..mope around the house. She wasn’t even excited to go for walks. Just pathetic


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Cyndi21 said:


> All legs...
> View attachment 576234
> View attachment 576234


Bambi legs 


NadDog24 said:


> View attachment 576240
> My dad sent this to me while on vacation, said that’s about all she did for 4 days..mope around the house. She wasn’t even excited to go for walks. Just pathetic


Awwww! That must be bitter sweet!


----------



## AboutAbby

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> View attachment 576222
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576223
> 
> 
> View attachment 576224
> 
> 
> 
> Bubblessss...
> View attachment 576225
> 
> 
> 
> He is OBSESSED with the hose... 🤣
> View attachment 576227
> 
> 
> View attachment 576228
> 
> 
> View attachment 576229


OMG the second piccy with the two cats could almost have been my photo, that is exactly what my 3 babies look like!


----------



## NadDog24

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> Awwww! That must be bitter sweet!


It definitely was, I felt bad for her but also had to laugh a little at how she just sat on the bench periodically looking out the window.


----------



## Jenny720

Max tree trimming- if there are no toys laying around the yard he will find something.


----------



## Kittykattyness

In the middle of chewing a ice cube.







He does not know personal space







are you going to dare to pet my belly?


----------



## NadDog24

Jenny720 said:


> Max tree trimming- if there are no toys laying around the yard he will find something.


Nadja’s a tree trimmer too. Just a week ago she leapt up 4.5 feet and tore a branch off our birch tree. She was very proud of herself and paraded around the yard with it.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Oh the things he lets me get away with...❤


----------



## Jenny720

Lol if she would love it here all in a nose reach lol. When Max does not have to leap off the ground or but an inch to get some branches it’s when I know I have to get the trimmers out. Seriously though everything has been growing like crazy I do have to get the trimmers out. In the video he is very dissatisfied lol!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy




----------



## Rabidwolfie

I got Sutter Cain one of those little blue wading pools this morning, and now I can't get him back out of it again!!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Rabidwolfie said:


> I got Sutter Cain one of those little blue wading pools this morning, and now I can't get him back out of it again!!


 So cute!! It almost looks like he's sticking his tongue out. Bear loves his so much. It's so nice to have around for hot days. He tries to dig in it. Haha[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rabidwolfie

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> So cute!! It almost looks like he's sticking his tongue out. Bear loves his so much. It's so nice to have around for hot days. He tries to dig in it. Haha


[/QUOTE]
Oh yeah, he does that too. He hasn't tried to lay down in it YET but that's coming I'm sure. LOL


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy




----------



## GSD07

Saying hello to kitties through cat door to the basement


----------



## Davycc

I’ts ok I have this !


----------



## Jenny720

He knows exactly where the wild turkeys are lol!


----------



## Davycc

Just stay still. They can’t see me.


----------



## Zeppy




----------



## Davycc

I think he’s asleep


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Davycc said:


> I think he’s asleep


Haha! He is passed out hard! I love how he is snuggled up at your side. Too sweet.


----------



## Rabidwolfie

And the little tongue tip sticking out. Just adorable


----------



## Rabidwolfie

The brat just keeps LAUGHING at me!! Is there something on my face?









Now how can you look at this face and NOT want to smile back at him?


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy




----------



## dogma13




----------



## NadDog24

The gruesome twosome!


----------



## Rabidwolfie

"Hey,wait! That's my head!"


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Bear decided to disembowel a cucumber from our garden today. The entrails are strewn about my kitchen and living room. It's a grisly scene.  It's funny because he has turned his nose up at chopped cucumber before but this...he was so into this.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD

Here is mine!


----------



## Lexie’s mom

So I’ve been told that GS don’t slobber!)


----------



## dogfaeries

Nora, being massively goofy at her first dog show.


----------



## melaniep

Teeth pics are definetly my favorite ... but I'll add one handsome/silly one also 🤣


----------



## mere_de_tous

Vigo is obsessed with his Puller toys, even when they turn on him 









...


----------



## mpack

Big Bear.


----------



## NadDog24

Nadja’s tree trimming services






















Her and her favorite blanket


----------



## Rabidwolfie

"Draw me like one of your french girls."


----------



## Sunflowers

After a really intense fetch session


----------



## mere_de_tous

I’m glad this thread popped up again because I wanted to share this close-up of my Cane Corso mix, Rooney. 










the mouth foam is because I was holding treats to get a picture of her.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

I was hoping to get a majestic jumping photo...









Meeting a dog while on vacation in Arkansas..😂 (they became besties)









(Later)









Being dramatic when I wouldn't let him in the flooded basement with me...


----------



## Rabidwolfie




----------



## mpack




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Playing in the leaves...

All this photo needs is a Pumpkin Spice Latte from Starbucks. 😂☕🍂


----------



## Arathorn II

Here are just a few plus two videos

I see you’re out of the bathroom. Let’s go play!









You’re spot on the bed is the best spot!









Who turned the lights on?









Hallway is protected, sir.









I thought we were still playing 









I’m more important than your tv show










I’ll drive home










They say in Texas you gotta do what you can to find the shade!









On alert!











That cat 7 houses down better not get any closer!
Google Photos

Stop with all the questions, dad!
Google Photos


----------



## NadDog24

These two are by far one of the strangest friendships I’ve seen.















Om nom nom


----------



## davewis

That cat seems to have found the warmest, softest, and safest spot in the house.


----------



## dogfaeries

Nora is so ridiculous.


----------



## dogfaeries

This one of Scarlet and Mimi always makes me laugh. Mimi is getting held sort of against her will. And every time I said “let that kitty go”, Scarlet would push a little harder on her. In Scarlet’s mind, Mimi is her personal kitty.


----------



## WNGD

dogfaeries said:


> This one of Scarlet and Mimi always makes me laugh. Mimi is getting held sort of against her will. And every time I said “let that kitty go”, Scarlet would push a little harder on her. In Scarlet’s mind, Mimi is her personal kitty.


Pin that evil cat down!


----------



## dogfaeries

Actually this is the “good” cat. Pi is the skittery weirdo kitty, lol


----------



## Zeus 2020

the “toothy” pic is 100% puppy love.


----------



## Zeus 2020

dogfaeries said:


> Nora is so ridiculous.


Besides her absolute beauty, the best part of this pic is that she’s clearly thinking “my humans are so ridiculous”.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Sitting on my foot...










Snuggling his Sharkey...


----------



## Rawhi

"Look mom, stick"









"Stick kill me"


----------



## SMcN

Cyndi21 said:


> All legs...
> View attachment 576234
> View attachment 576234


 That poor dog needs an incliner!


----------



## SMcN

NadDog24 said:


> View attachment 576240
> My dad sent this to me while on vacation, said that’s about all she did for 4 days..mope around the house. She wasn’t even excited to go for walks. Just pathetic


I have also babysat dogs who were like this when Mom and Dad were gone. So sad. 
When I went on vacations with my mom, our Rottie would sit and stare at my husband. Drove him nuts. He finally told him "I didn't do anything to her....she's coming back." Hysterical. Well, my husband didn't think so.


----------



## CeraDean

Full tongue out ear rub love


----------



## NadDog24

That expression reminds me of Homer Simpson when he thinks about food lol


----------



## Rabidwolfie

She CAN NOT sleep unless she cuddles her little lamb toy.


----------



## WNGD

Tired out......must sleep on giant paws .......


----------



## Jenny720

Seasons end to pup cups at Ralph’s ices I think we caught their last week of being open.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

My rats love Bear and he’s such a good boy with them.










“Let us pray”


----------



## elkerko4tina




----------



## NadDog24

This is what happened last week when she saw me getting ready for work (please ignore the long nails, we’re still trying to teach her that getting her nails done will not kill her)








My younger cousins played dress up with her and she was not amused by the headband








She really likes this cone, well what’s left of it anyway








Her faces she makes when you hit the right spot


----------



## Rosebud99

Who's the boss....


----------



## drparker151

Just startled awake by the sounds of my new camera and remote flash pointed at him


----------



## Zeppy

So glad this thread is being revived!
Zeppelin is a pro at the “side eye”.


----------



## Rosebud99

LOVE the side-eye!


----------



## Katiebob

👅 forgot to slurp it back in


----------



## Jaeger2020

Baths are unacceptable and unnecessary. I must keep my paw on you the whole time... Get back here..


----------



## Jaeger2020

First one is after a misstep into a lake


----------



## 3ymum

Jaeger2020 said:


> Baths are unacceptable and unnecessary. I must keep my paw on you the whole time... Get back here..


He looks pissed, lol

He is very very handsome tho 😍😍


----------



## Zeppy

Zeppelin crept upstairs (he is not allowed) and jumped onto the bed (ok, I guess it is allowed for today). Chin scratches and that look that says, I know I’m not supposed to be up here!!!


----------



## icallitmaize




----------



## davewis

icallitmaize said:


> View attachment 590997
> 
> View attachment 591000
> 
> View attachment 590999
> 
> View attachment 590998
> 
> View attachment 590996


I especially like the first photo. It makes me think, "Even superheroes take naps!"


----------



## Dunkirk

We're sharing a (mini) icecream.


----------



## car2ner

We visited the RV Hall of Fame and Museum in Elkhart IN. Hubby and our gal-dog went in to see the introductory movie. Our gal-dog stood in front of a seat patiently waiting for my sweetie to put it down for her. He did and she jumped up as if it were the right thing to do. 
Yes, I checked to make sure she didn't leave a wealth of dog hair behind on the seat.


----------



## Kane1111

I was trying to post last night my phone died 

This is how you Pose








Needle teeth









We’re home after going to work 








Are you going to throw the ball im waiting!!!!!!
















Ok you can throw again 🎾


----------



## Sunsilver

I call this 'shameless beggar'! She once ate a whole box (minus two) of Roger's Victorian Creams. Since it was milk chocolate, there were absolutely no ill effects. My husband would share his ice cream with her, but would not allow her to have chocolate, though she's obviously hoping she can get him to cave in!


----------



## Sunsilver

Star loved her toys, and would often fall asleep with a ball in her mouth. I tried to catch a picture of this, but unfortunately, the noise the camera made when it powered up would wake her. This is the closest I ever came - a big yawn and stretch, just after waking!


----------



## Gwyllgi

I'll just rest my head until you come back










What the dickens do you think you are doing?


----------



## David Winners




----------



## peachygeorgia

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









not sure why it marked it sensitive content, lol


----------



## car2ner

That's funny. Sometimes a misplaced finger can look like something else, but this photo is just cuteness over load!


----------



## Kane1111

Here is a good pic it’s like where’s Waldo how many doodles do you see


----------



## David Winners

Too many?


----------



## Sunsilver

peachygeorgia said:


> View attachment 591153
> 
> not sure why it marked it sensitive content, lol


I think it may be because the pale colour of your dog causes the photo sensor to interpret it as being bare human skin! 🤣


----------



## Kiki18

When his flews get stuck on his teeth 🤣 he loves playing tug


----------



## Zeppy

Kiki18 said:


> When his flews get stuck on his teeth 🤣 he loves playing tug
> View attachment 591190


He really has the sweetest look on his face. I feel like if I met him he would be a gentle, kind guy.


----------



## peachygeorgia

Sunsilver said:


> I think it may be because the pale colour of your dog causes the photo sensor to interpret it as being bare human skin! 🤣


ohh, you may be right LOL


----------



## Kiki18

Zeppy said:


> He really has the sweetest look on his face. I feel like if I met him he would be a gentle, kind guy.


He really is a gentle soul! he’s is a perfect fit for our family and the best first dog <3


----------



## davewis

Kane1111 said:


> Here is a good pic it’s like where’s Waldo how many doodles do you see
> 
> View attachment 591164


I especially like the little guy second from the right. I imagine he had to rush up to the front to be able to see what was happening. Once he got there, he was a bit disappointed as he tried to figure out what all the fuss was about. So, he decided to lie down. Maybe settle in for a nap. The slightly bigger brown down second from the left seems to be thinking , "Laying down seems like a good idea. My great big floppy ears are heavy!"


----------



## Atlas Shrugged

i have posted this picture elsewhere but I think its fitting here to show what a stern serious boy I have.


----------



## Kane1111

Great picture shepherds have the funniest personalities here is mine barking at her to get his ball back her reaction says it all 😂


----------



## bchevs

I have a friend stopping in to let the dogs out for potty breaks right now, just trying to get them used to her before she watches them while I'm on vacation. This was before the first time she was going to come in without me there. I asked Nova if she was going to be good 😂


----------



## Kane1111

davewis said:


> I especially like the little guy second from the right. I imagine he had to rush up to the front to be able to see what was happening. Once he got there, he was a bit disappointed as he tried to figure out what all the fuss was about. So, he decided to lie down. Maybe settle in for a nap. The slightly bigger brown down second from the left seems to be thinking , "Laying down seems like a good idea. My great big floppy ears are heavy!"


Lol the one on the left cracks me up it’s like he’s saying I don’t wanna get groomed today I just wanna go home


----------



## Chloé&Buck




----------



## Kiki18

Chloé&Buck said:


> View attachment 591311
> 
> View attachment 591310


Oh my god! 🤣


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Kiki18 said:


> Oh my god! 🤣


I know right? 😂
Shocking lookalike. Add to this the cat eating habit... I'm pretty sure I accidentally adopted Alf's reincarnation.


----------



## AKD

There are so many ,, this is the latest one. I am too tired so I am just going to side eye you lying down !


----------



## NadDog24

AKD said:


> There are so many ,, this is the latest one. I am too tired so I am just going to side eye you lying down !
> View attachment 591349


Ahh yes the good ol shepherd side eye. Love it!


----------



## NadDog24

She stole my spot on the couch and proceeded to hog every inch of space possible.


----------



## Sunsilver

So graceful!


----------



## Kristinplus5




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Chloé&Buck said:


> I know right? 😂
> Shocking lookalike. Add to this the cat eating habit... I'm pretty sure I accidentally adopted Alf's reincarnation.


Alf used to scared the heck out of me as a kid!


----------



## Zeppy

“This is a very small ball…..”

Zeppelin debated over whether to eat a blueberry. Rolled it around a bit.

Spoiler: he didn’t eat it.


----------



## NadDog24

Zeppy said:


> “This is a very small ball…..”
> 
> Zeppelin debated over whether to eat a blueberry. Rolled it around a bit.
> 
> Spoiler: he didn’t eat it.
> 
> View attachment 591976


Reminds me of when my sister gave Nadja a blueberry that was still a tad green. She kind of rolled it around then took a little nibble and JUMPED backwards! I guess she was surprised by the sourness of it.


----------



## Zeppy

NadDog24 said:


> Reminds me of when my sister gave Nadja a blueberry that was still a tad green. She kind of rolled it around then took a little nibble and JUMPED backwards! I guess she was surprised by the sourness of it.


It’s hard enough to get Zepp to eat his kibble so I just humor him trying to feed him random fruits and veggies 🤣 he once licked a piece of pineapple and had the same reaction!


----------



## Apex1




----------



## ksotto333

I know I just posted this silly Great Dane but it still makes me smile. And I find Bec just sitting in the pond like this quite often.


----------



## rocknrobin76

My Funny Willow when she was a Puppy


----------



## Crazy shep

I won't jump in the suv while it's backed up to the front steps. (You can still pick me up, right?)

But I'll jump up on the bricks to grab this glove and flip you off!.....


----------



## Zeppy

Crazy shep said:


> I won't jump in the suv while it's backed up to the front steps. (You can still pick me up, right?)
> 
> But I'll jump up on the bricks to grab this glove and flip you off!.....
> View attachment 592061


Selective athleticism, perhaps?!


----------



## Crazy shep

Zeppy said:


> Selective athleticism, perhaps?!


Definitely! He will play catch, tug and jump on or off everything he's not supposed to, but don't ask him to jump the 6 inches from the steps to the back of the car!

I swear he likes being carried into the car. But at 80lbs, it's not as fun. As it used to be!


----------



## Dunkirk

Nitro having fun


----------



## Debbieg

Our crazy pack

































































I


----------



## Jenny720

So much character even when sleeping lol. My son took this video.








Tongue out Tuesdays







youtube.com





Max really enjoying the relaxing music in deep sleep but still checking in on me.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass




----------



## jone




----------



## Ringhram

Serious and stern...yep, that's my dog!


----------



## Rosebud99

Jenny720 said:


> So much character even when sleeping lol. My son took this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tongue out Tuesdays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max really enjoying the relaxing music in deep sleep but still checking in on me.


So sweet....


----------



## Dunkirk

Hanging on


----------



## elkerko4tina




----------



## Apex1

He is dead asleep
Leash not attached


----------



## NadDog24

Please take me out of the tub..
Never mind the fact that she’ll jump in the freezing cold river and go for a swim, but a warm bath is absolutely not ok. 🙄🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## AKD

Shapeshifter


----------



## Jorski

Which one did you want?


----------

